# BBBB BuckBoard Bondage Bacon



## solaryellow (Feb 9, 2012)

It has been a couple years since I made buckboard bacon and decided to try this recipe from Len Poli's website. http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Bacon-buckboard.pdf

I used cure #1 and NOT cure #2 and omitted the liquid smoke. Here we are two weeks into the curing process. The dark color that molasses imparted has me real excited to try this.








And here comes the bondage part.







As you can see, this is my first attempt at tying anything up. Gonna hang them in the smoker tomorrow.


----------



## sprky (Feb 9, 2012)

At first I thought I was going to be reading on a................... ummmmm............ well............ never mind


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks good and not a bad job of tying...


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 9, 2012)

Interesting, Looking forward o the finished results.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice. Will check back see how it turns out.


----------



## teeznuts (Feb 10, 2012)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## teeznuts (Feb 10, 2012)

I just read the recipe again. Are you going to hot smoke it like the recipe says or do a cold smoke? I think I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's a link I did some time ago on the method of tying a "butcher's knot"; a knot that won't slip back on you so you can lock it in place tight onto the meat; a bit of practice and you'll be a pro in no time!  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/69790/tying-a-butchers-knot


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the inside.


----------



## scooper (Feb 10, 2012)

How much cure #1 did you use?  Generally 1 tsp. of #1 is enough for 5lbs. of meat.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## solaryellow (Feb 10, 2012)

teeznuts said:


> I just read the recipe again. Are you going to hot smoke it like the recipe says or do a cold smoke? I think I'm going to have to try this.


I am leaning towards hot smoking it after hitting it with cold smoke for about 6 hours. I still haven't made up my mind yet. lol


Pops6927 said:


> Here's a link I did some time ago on the method of tying a "butcher's knot"; a knot that won't slip back on you so you can lock it in place tight onto the meat; a bit of practice and you'll be a pro in no time!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/69790/tying-a-butchers-knot


Thanks Pops! The step with the loop and twisting it under isn't quite sinking in but I will practice it a few times.




scooper said:


> How much cure #1 did you use?  Generally 1 tsp. of #1 is enough for 5lbs. of meat.


Each BBB started off at around 4lbs. Using 1 tsp of cure #1 I am calculating 172 ppm which is well below the 200 ppm maximum set by the USDA.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks good so far. Keep us updated.


----------



## gersus (Feb 10, 2012)

Man I can't wait to see the beautiful color after slicing! I bet its gonna turn out great!


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 13, 2012)

Cut and bagged it up tonight. It is a little on the sweet side but I really like it. I will definitely be making this again. Here is some Qview.



















One of them I didn't roll up.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 13, 2012)

Kool, Looks good Joel,


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 13, 2012)

beautiful color!  We need to get tasteavision!


----------



## gersus (Feb 13, 2012)

There's nothin better IMO than pork with some sweetness! I'm with Pops, we need tasteavision!
Looks great though, I think rolling it is a great option.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks great! I just put 3 Bostons in the brine tonight. I may roll one up like that and see how it comes out. I like the idea of hot smoking after a bit of cold just so you can slice it right off and layer up a good sami..


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 13, 2012)

How's that tasteavision going POPS ????? looks great..........will be trying soon


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## michael ark (Jan 31, 2013)

Missed this it looks good. What wood did you use?


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 5, 2013)

It has been a while. I believe I used hickory Michael.


----------



## tennsmoker (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey Solar,

man you got my attention on this one, great post,

getting my stuff ready now!!

question's:

other than omitting liguid smoke and using cure #1 instead of cure #2, were there any other

changes to Len Poli's recipe??

Oh Yea What is Un-Sulfured Molasses??

thanx

Al


----------



## tennsmoker (Feb 6, 2013)

TennSmoker said:


> Hey Solar,
> 
> man you got my attention on this one, great post,
> 
> ...


----------



## smoker21 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey all,

Here in Saint Louis the stores cut up pork butts and sell them as pork steaks about 3/4-1" thick.  How long should I brine them??

By the way, they  Q up really well with a chunk or two of hickory!


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 6, 2013)

TennSmoker said:


> Hey Solar,
> man you got my attention on this one, great post,
> getting my stuff ready now!!
> 
> ...



That was the only change that I made Al. You certainly could add whatever flavors you would like though. Good luck and can't wait to see what you come up with! Thumbs Up


----------

